# Will this oil filter fit my kholer?



## snowmower

*Will this oil filter fit my kohler?*

Penzoil PZ-21.

25 HP kohler in DGT6000. don't know off the top of my head if it is a Command or a Command Pro. Judging by the pic on the web, it is a plain old Command.

I was doing the Wix look up, but not sure it fits my engine.

Wix Filter Look Up 

SnowMower


----------



## snowmower

BTW, this was the replacement filter given to me for Briggs 21hp intek by an authorized Briggs and Stratton dealer.

Go figure.

SnowMower


----------



## Neil_nassau

we use the kohler command filters both reg and compact ones interchangable with the Briggs oil filters ...no problem. actually pretty good to have this among engine manufacturers. Why not use oem insted of wix? We sell oem kohler filters for 7.50.


----------



## snowmower

Thanks Neil.

The reason I was asking about the Penzoil is because they are quite available where I am for about $6 canadian (that's about a buck and quarter US). 

The Wix filters are harder to come by. I stopped by our local autoparts store and they assured me they had no Wix filters for tractors ... personally I thought the guy was an idiot since he didn't even look the part up.

BTW, OEM (Briggs and Kohler) filters run about $18 canadian (that's about a buck and a half US).


SnowMower


----------



## dyt4000

I believe I heard that NAPA Gold filters are actually Wix filters. Is there a NAPA in your 'hood?


----------



## snowmower

There is a NAPA. Any idea what the part number would be?

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Neil_nassau _
> *we use the kohler command filters both reg and compact ones interchangable with the Briggs oil filters ...no problem. actually pretty good to have this among engine manufacturers. Why not use oem insted of wix? We sell oem kohler filters for 7.50. *


Neil, will you set me up with a package deal for a few plus a set of Kohler gloves?  PM or post here with the pricing options you have for filters. I need some for my GT5000 25HP Kohler

Thanks
Andy
:thumbsup:


----------



## MGM

NAPA Gold 1348, for the 25hp Kohler

The NAPA gold 1348 is the cross for the WIX 51348 that is the direct cross for the Kohler 52 050 02 as per the Wix site and the cross ref. on the NAPA Gold 1348 box crosses back to the WIX 51348.

My last one was under 6 bucks.

I am on my second NAPA filter with no issues to report.

25hp Kohler pro, Craftsman GT5000 on its second season being in Dallas running straight SAE 30 also with no issues to report at about 60 hrs on the machine.

Bob


----------



## klein444

MGM - Why are you running straight 30W oil instead of the recommended 10W-30?
I though I read some one cautioning against 30W due to the type of hydraulic lifters in a Kohler engine.


Thanks for your 2-cents.


----------



## klein444

*What about this filter...*

I too was due for my 5 hour oil change. So I went to the auto parts store tonight to get an oil filter.

I took the WIX #51348 cross reference since I was going to Autozone (nappa closed) any way came up with the following additional cross references:
Fram TG3614 or 
Purolator L10241
AC Delco PF53

As I was checking them out I thought I would try to find the 'longest' filter that had the same base size and threads as the one above. I matched base size, thread type and count and the number of drain back holes and placement of drain back holes. I found:
Purolator #PL20252

I thought that the longer filter will give more oil volume and all 
the benefits associated with ... cooler oil, longer lasting between changes, better filtration from more filtering surface area etc...

I have the clearance on the tractor (DGT6000 with 27 HP Kohler) and I'll check this weekend before screwing it on real closely. I'll also check the oil level and keep track of how much I put in total.

Question is - If it all matches up and spins on fine is there any reason NOT to use the longest filter that will fit the tractor?

The stock filter measures approx. 3.5"
The longer one measures approx. 4.75"

Seems just like stepping up from the short Kohler to the 52 0502 only taking it one step longer.

What do you guys think?


----------



## MGM

klein444

"Why are you running straight 30W oil instead of the recommended 10W-30?"

>>>>--------------------------------------------->

10w-30 is not needed where I live. 

10w-30 is "recommended” by Kohler themselves for temps down to 10 degrees f, -20 degrees C. My operating temps are no where near that cold and are closer to the upper end of the range where the 10w 30 would be getting close to being 30 anyway at 50 to over 100 degrees f as it is here in Texas in the mowing season (no snow work here).

I am well aware of the lifter issues and the valve push rod bending issues reported to be caused by heavy single viscosity oils. 

Also I have seen the waxy residue left in engines by using multi- viscosity oils when there coils that make the oil multi-viscosity breakdown and create a wax like slug in an engines oil gallies.

I don’t want that stuff in my engines, any of them no matter who says to put it in there, I have been running 30 through 2 seasons now in my North Texas Kohler Engine with out any signs of lifter or push rod problems, no clicking or clacking. 

The last oil change at 50 hours was a bit darker yet clear and flowed freely out of the engine. This time next year the engine will be out of warranty.

I am not running a viscosity outside the recommended oils range I'm just not running multi-viscosity oil and I feel better doing so not having the non-lubricating additives that make multi-viscosity oil work in the engine.

I have been running the same oil in all my engines for 3 decades with no oil viscosity related problems ever.

Bottom line is, I trust it to do its job and do it well in my climate.

I hope this helped show why I run single viscosity oil.

Bob


----------



## dyt4000

I use straight 30. I'm in near 100 degree weather so I don't think it's an issue. No snow blowing here!!!


----------



## klein444

Thanks for the insight about multi-weight oils. I had not considered the potential downside of what makes a multi weight oil work and I agree that the operating temp range justifies the oil selection. I mow in Alabama and our days are easily @ 90 degrees or above. 

May I ask what brand of oil you run? 


What about the larger oil filter idea?


----------



## snowmower

*Re: What about this filter...*



> _Originally posted by klein444 _
> *I too was due for my 5 hour oil change. So I went to the auto parts store tonight to get an oil filter.
> 
> I took the WIX #51348 cross reference since I was going to Autozone (nappa closed) any way came up with the following additional cross references:
> Fram TG3614 or
> Purolator L10241
> AC Delco PF53
> 
> As I was checking them out I thought I would try to find the 'longest' filter that had the same base size and threads as the one above. I matched base size, thread type and count and the number of drain back holes and placement of drain back holes. I found:
> Purolator #PL20252
> 
> I thought that the longer filter will give more oil volume and all
> the benefits associated with ... cooler oil, longer lasting between changes, better filtration from more filtering surface area etc...
> 
> I have the clearance on the tractor (DGT6000 with 27 HP Kohler) and I'll check this weekend before screwing it on real closely. I'll also check the oil level and keep track of how much I put in total.
> 
> Question is - If it all matches up and spins on fine is there any reason NOT to use the longest filter that will fit the tractor?
> 
> The stock filter measures approx. 3.5"
> The longer one measures approx. 4.75"
> 
> Seems just like stepping up from the short Kohler to the 52 0502 only taking it one step longer.
> 
> What do you guys think? *


You say the threads match up fine, so you should be OK on that count. But I think you need 8-11 psi bypass valve.
I did the WIX comparison of your PL20252 = Wix 51342.
The wix comparable is 16 psi bypass valve.

Not sure what the ramifications may be, I'm sure someone could shed more light.

Good luck.

SnowMower


----------



## dyt4000

Asking about brands of oil is like asking questions about another fellas mother!! Your gonna get a lot of opinions and some are gonna be heated!! I'm just pop some corn and watch...lol


----------



## Chris

unch: unch: unch: unch: unch: unch:


----------



## Neil_nassau

*Re: What about this filter...*



> _Originally posted by klein444 _
> *
> 
> 
> Question is - If it all matches up and spins on fine is there any reason NOT to use the longest filter that will fit the tractor?
> 
> The stock filter measures approx. 3.5"
> The longer one measures approx. 4.75"
> 
> Seems just like stepping up from the short Kohler to the 52 0502 only taking it one step longer.
> 
> What do you guys think? *


Be careful....filters are also equipped with relief valves in some cases or not...........if it needed a longer filter..Kohler would have one. Just use the one called for by Kohler...........with the recommended intervals.....your not going to go broke.Usual problem for these engines in NEGLECT and no oil maintenance at all!
Why put a cheap filter on a $1300+ twin Command? mg: 
There can also be a wide range of differences in the filter media INSIDE as far as quality and amount of surface area.

btw..we HAVE experienced running probs with customers using straight 30 wt oils. we buy Kohlers oil by the pallett and sell in store a oil/filter change kit . one oem Kohler filter (or kawasaki) and 2 quarts kohler command 10-30wt oil for $9.99.

our customers are strongly encouraged to use during warranty period.....gives a leg to stand on if there are ever any potential issues there.


----------



## klein444

OK - I officially withdraw my "what kind of oil do you use?" question. Did not think about that ones potential for debate - sorry.


As for the filter - Thanks for the info on the bypass valve PSI difference. That is why I asked - hadn't thought of that. I think I had late night 'parts store madness' that is where one is tired and these great ideas come to you while in the isle shopping.

If I drop the 'longer is better' filter idea and stick with the stock length - can you tell me what the WIX bypass PSI on the Purolator PL10241 is? 
(this was a cross reference to the WIX 51348)

I bought both filters in case the longer on did not pan out.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## MGM

The NAPA Gold 1348 has a bypass valve pressure setting of 8 to 11 PSI. This is also the same for the WIX 51348 

Most engine issues I have heard about with single vis oil is in temperatures at or below freezing. I am not advocating the use of single vis oil in situations where it is needed to keep proper flow, but that just is not the case here for my machine and I have seen no problems or had any of the issues I have been told I would have, they have just not happened.

If you are worried about the warranty issue don’t run single vis oil.

klein444

I run Pennzoil HD-30 in every engine I have and always will as long as they make it.

And one other note the larger air cleaner used in the Kohler Pro in the craftsman tractors is a match to the NAPA Gold 2444, not sure on a pre cleaner.

Bob


----------



## klein444

I appreciate the look up on the bypass PSI. 

It occurred to me that if I want higher oil volume why not kill two birds with one stone and install an oil cooler. That would get a little more oil volume and keep the stock filter settings while 
adding the cooler benefits. heck - might even install a temp gage or pressure gage also. Funny how all that probably is not needed but also wouldn;t hurt if installed right. Guess the tractor is replacing the old hot rod in the 'what's next' bolt on accessory in my family.


I appreciate your info on the oil - think I'll run the multi for now. I have an older craftsman the has a 12.5 Tech. engine that runs straight 30w. Maybe I'll switch once the engine gets some hours on her.

Thanks for the air filter info. I bet that save some $ over getting it from Sears. I think the prefilter can be cleaned and reused a few times.


----------



## Neil_nassau

Modern oHV engines engines tolerances and clearances are MUCH tighter than the old flat head engines of the past.
Computer aided design and manufacturing has resulted in each part being like the next part ,etc. Have you noticed that there is no crankcase gasket on a Command? Thats because the machining processes are so tightly controlled that each crankcase closure plate ,crankshaft and block are within such tight tolerances that RTV can be used instead of diferent thickness gaskets trying to get the right crank end play.

THAT's another reason 10-30 wt is important in this engine.Cold start ups can result in a little wear on internal engine parts as 30wt doesn't protect as well as 10-30 when tight parts are cold.

Why is Sears and other mass merchantsthe only place to buy oem Kohler.They're always overpriced ! Check a few dealers. Kohler blister packs the filters with both precleaner and main filter for a reasonable price......11.99~13.99 depending on which one.

But you know.......go ahead,use whatever you want.........its your tractor.


----------



## MGM

"Modern oHV engines engines tolerances and clearances are MUCH tighter than the old flat head engines of the past."

Very good point here let me add to it.

By stating, I do not want any body to get the wrong idea here, multi-vis oil is needed if you operate in cold weather for the fluidity of the oil . 

Old flat head engines = No pump= splash lube = oil had to flow into and out of places on its own = the reason for the looser tolerances and clearances = HD-30 used as the norm = a heavy cold film left behind on/in parts.

Modern OHV engines = tighter tolerances and clearances = an oil pump = full pressure lube (mine) = oil is picked up and sent to where it is needed = if it would work to just flow into where it was needed on the old flat head engines, the oil pump will have no problem picking it up (in my climate) and sending it to where ever it is needed = less drain back out of the parts/bearings when the engine is off due to those tighter tolerances and clearances = a thicker cold oil film left in parts/bearings thanks to the tighter tolerances and clearances = being ready to protect at that all important cold start up (like Lubriplate) = HD-30 = no 10w in my engine.

But you know....... I will go ahead, and use whatever I want.........being its my tractor.

Even if it means eating the less than a year left on the warranty and the $1700.00 engine, I am that confident in what I do and the products I use.

I do not run my machine in cold weather that requires 10w oil. I never have and never will, when it is cold outside that machine is parked in its winter home. Two mowing seasons now with no running problems at all, running through 2 changes of Pennzoil HD-30 and 2 NAPA gold 1348 oil filters and one NAPA gold 2444 air filter with a washed and re-oiled pre-cleaner multiple times.

I do hope you sell all that Kohler stock you have in the back, sounds like you need to unload it.

Bob


----------

